# Help! Is our dog a Vizsla?!?



## Bcleary87 (Mar 31, 2011)

[/color]  My boyfriend and I took in a stray dog a couple of years ago. She was perfectly trained, and seems to have been a hunting dog. The vets she has been to have suggested different ages and breeds. We keep seeing characteristics common to a vizsla, what do you think? If not, what breed do you think she resembles? [/img][/img]


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

From the looks of your dog...she looks like she has some Vizsla in her.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I see a bit of Vizsla too. The nose looks a bit dark for a V, but Maybe Vizsla X Lab??


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep.  More pictures would help. What color are the eyes? Does she run like a bandit?


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

That dog looks like a vizsla to me, she even lays like a vizsla! I know that sounds silly but I have had a few different breeds of dog and I think Vizslas have a certain way of laying down, folding their long legs up etc. How old is she? From that picture she looks like she could be an older dog who is maybe greying round the muzzle.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks like an older vizsla with an undocked tail.
The white in her face is how they appear as they get older. Judging by the way my previous vizslas have aged, she's about 8-10 years old in that pic. 

A getter picture would really nail it down.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

maybe a vizsla with with yellow lab...but thats def a vizsla layin on your bed.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing as Gunnr. The fur on her nose has greyed exactly the same way Vizslas seem to go grey.


----------

